# Service Engine Soon



## altimamike (Apr 5, 2005)

Greetings; this light came on constant on Sunday afternoon as I was driving out to the airport. I checked the manual and it mentions something about emission control systems.

I'm just wondering what to expect when I take it in to be serviced - i.e., what's likely to be wrong (or a list of possibilities I suppose), and how much is this gonna increase my VISA balance by.

Thanks !


----------



## liabout (Mar 8, 2005)

My service engine soon came on many times and nissan told me that usually it is because the gas cap was not placed on correctly. Need to be sure that it "clicks" twice. Each time the light went off about 5 engine starts later.


----------



## altimamike (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks !!! I'll check that out when I go for lunch.


----------



## altimamike (Apr 5, 2005)

Just wanted to pass on my thanks, liabout. I rescrewed the gas cap on, and sure enough, about a week later the light went out !!!!!


----------



## mud3duck (Apr 14, 2005)

*gas*

this was happining to me too I I think it had to do with the brand of gas I was using getty and it made the light go on.


----------



## diftw (Dec 29, 2004)

My '98 had that issue a couple of years ago. It was the O2 sensor.


----------



## istek (Apr 10, 2005)

Did a service engine or a check engine light go on? I have a 97 and never noticed a service engine light. I'm going to look good today. If you got a check engine light go to autozone and have them connect the computer. They will give you a small printout of what the problem may be. It's a good starting point. My light went on for a bad EGR valve. Replaced valve, autozone reset computer and I've been CEL free since. :cheers:


----------



## tcratboy321 (Apr 11, 2005)

just got to pep boys and they will do a free check and reset the ecu for you


----------

